
Ask HN: Building desktop application in Python? - bryk
I am planning to build an application for school , that will allow school stuff to manage students data.<p>Which is better - Desktop application or web app?<p>What are tools, guides and books available to learn writing desktop application in Python?
======
zunzun
If it might be of some use to you, I have the exact same Python 3 curve and
surface fitting desktop application written in tkinter
([https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/tkinterFit](https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/tkinterFit)),
pyQt5
([https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/pyQt5Fit](https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/pyQt5Fit)),
pyGtk
([https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/pyGtkFit](https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/pyGtkFit)),
and wxPython
([https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/wxPythonFit](https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/wxPythonFit)).
All are BSD license.

------
dvddgld
Outside of the usual desktop UI libraries, Kivy is worth mentioning. It's best
suited to touch and graphical applications.

It is becoming more standard to use a use a whole web stack with a framework
like React or Vue for UI. On desktop you can do this with Electron or you can
make a standard web app. Some balk at this for various reasons but it sure
makes development fast and flexible if it suits your use case. And for any
CRUD app it does.

Flask and SQLAlchemy or Django can be used as a backend and abstraction for
your database. Again this makes developing a CRUD app fast and flexible.

